# Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?​*Da niemand so richtig weiss, wie das nun eigentlich mit Kündigungen und dem Standing der Landesverbände zum DAFV aussieht, und da weder der DAFV darüber informiert, noch die meisten Landesverbände ihre Mitglieder in Kenntnis setzen, eher falsch informieren/bewusst anlügen (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314827), habe ich mal versucht, das alles zusammen zu stellen.

Grundlage waren sowohl Veröffentlichungen der Verbände (DAFV wie LV), wie Protokolle, Delegiertenmaterial, Mail- und Briefwechsel, die uns zugespielt wurden und viele Telefonate.

Ich bin mit vielen LV-Präsis und GF und Präsidiumsmitgliedern in stetem Kontakt.
Mit einigen nur zu bestimmten Themen, mit einigen freundschaftlich, mit anderen in gegenseitiger herzlicher Abneigung verbunden - aber mit dem Wunsch zum beiderseitigen Informationsaustausch - so dass ich mir anmaße, da ein einigermaßen genaues Bild zeichnen zu können.

Fett ist der Verbandsname, darunter die URL der Homepage, sofern vorhanden, dann die Mitgliederzahl nach dem Delegiertenmaterial zur letzten HV des DAFV (gerundet) und darunter jeweils meine Infos zum Standing der Verbände zum DAFV, farbig abgesetzt zum leichteren Erkennen.

Ich habe dabei nur die klassischen Landesverbände berücksichtigt. 
Auch wenn ich durch Berücksichtung der ganzen Klein-, Splitter- und Spartenverbände, welche auch gekündigt haben oder schon raus sind (DSAV, AGSB NRW, Polizei-Sportfischer-Vereinigung Deutschland, AGSB Bayern etc. pp), die Statistik etwas in Richtung "raus ausm DAFV" schönen könnte. 
Aber die sind weder von der Mitgliederstärke (oft unter 1.000, manche grade mal über 100) noch von der Wirksamkeit oder Notwendigkeit für Angler oder das Angeln im Bezug auf den DAFV relevant.


*Fest im (Rest)DAFV*
*Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V.* 
http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/
ca. 80.000
Rest DAFV, quasi kritiklos noch alles abnickend und dumpf das Präsidium überalterter Herren und die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin von der FDP, unterstützend - und ignorieren aller Fakten

*Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V.* 
http://www.lav-mv.de/
ca. 43.000
Rest DAFV, quasi kritiklos noch alles abnickend und dumpf das Präsidium überalterter Herren und die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin von der FDP, unterstützend - und ignorieren aller Fakten

*Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems e.V.*
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/home/
ca. 50.000
Rest DAFV, quasi kritiklos noch alles abnickend und dumpf das Präsidium überalterter Herren und die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin von der FDP, unterstützend - und ignorieren aller Fakten

*Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V.*
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/
ca. 60.000
Rest DAFV, quasi kritiklos noch alles abnickend und dumpf das Präsidium überalterter Herren und die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin von der FDP, unterstützend - und ignorieren aller Fakten

*Landesverband Westfälischer Angelfischer e.V.*
http://www.lwaf.de/
ca. 14.000
Rest DAFV, quasi kritiklos noch alles abnickend und dumpf das Präsidium überalterter Herren und die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin von der FDP, unterstützend - und ignorieren aller Fakten

*Fischereiverband Saar KöR*
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
ca. 11.500
Rest DAFV, quasi kritiklos noch alles abnickend und dumpf das Präsidium überalterter Herren und die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin von der FDP, unterstützend - und ignorieren aller Fakten

*Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*
http://www.lfvbw.de/
ca. 60.000
Raus aus DAFV
Hat am 16.04.2016 Mitgliederversammlung, muss über Antrag auf Rückkehr abstimmen
Wurde abgestimmt, Ergebnis:
Rest DAFV, quasi kritiklos noch alles abnickend und dumpf das Präsidium überalterter Herren und die Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin von der FDP, unterstützend - und ignorieren aller Fakten

*ZUSAMMEN CA: 318.000*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Neutral/unbekannt*
*Verband für Angeln und Naturschutz Thüringen e.V.* 
http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/
ca. 6.000
unbekannt

*Landesanglerverband Thüringen e.V.* 
http://www.lavt.de/
ca. 15.000
unbekannt

*Landesfischereiverband Bremen e.V.
- Fachverband für Castingsport Fischerei und Gewässerschutz -*
http://www.lfvbremen.de/
ca. 5.500
unbekannt

*ZUSAMMEN CA: 26.500*
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Kritisch*
*Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg e.V.* 
https://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/
ca. 2.400
Findet DAFV-Politik nicht gut, muss aber wg. Casting drin bleiben.

*Ca 2.400*
------------------------------------------------------
*Eher gerne raus*

*Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V.*
http://www.asvhh.de/
ca. 15.000
Kündigung möglich/erwartbar
Auf der HV Mehrheit für Austritt, Quorum für notwendige Satzungsänderung wurde nicht erreicht. Neuwahl Präsidium, neuer Präsi wird das evtl. beschleunigen

*Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.* 
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/
ca. 40.000
Kündigung möglich/erwartbar
Neues Präsidium, überprüfen der Sachlage bez. DAFV, eher kritisch

*Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V.*
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/
ca. 38.000
Gekündigt, unsicher ob wieder Rückzug
Der LSFV-SH hatte bereits mehrmals gekündigt und zurückgezogen. In der augenblicklichen Situation mit Kauf Westensee kann aber sein, dass die momentanen 3 Euro dringender im Land gebraucht werden, da die Jäger, mit denen der Seeanteil gemeinsam gekauft wurde, Schwierigkeiten haben/machen. Dazu sieht man die Arbeit im DAFV kritisch, hat aber eben das Problem, dass Frau Dr. Ehrenmitglied ist und vom LSFV-SH auf den Thron gehoben wurde.

*Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*
http://www.rhfv.de/
ca. 42.000
Kündigung möglich/erwartbar
Der alte Präsi Sollbach war sehr DAFV-kritisch und hatte ja auch gekündigt. Durch seine Krankheit übernahmen Frau Rohmann und Herr Gube (heute Behindertenreferent beim DAFV) den Rheinischen und kippten die Kündigung. Gube ist zwar momentan Vositzender, aber nur übergangsweise. Den nachrückenden Stellvertretern sagt man bezüglich DAFV eher den Sollbach-Kurs nach.

*Verband Hessischer Fischer* 
http://hessenfischer.net/
ca.  32.000
Kündigung möglich/erwartbar
Ist klar gegen das Präsidium. Initiierte mehrfach Hinterzimmertreffen, schrieb offene Briefe mit Rücktrittforderung Präsidentin, hat aber auch in der Satzung Mitgliedschaft beim DAFV stehen. Wird die geändert, dürften die Hessen auch weg sein.

*ZUSAMMEN CA: 167.000*
----------------------------------------
*Gekündigt*

*Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V.*
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/
ca. 90.000
Gekündigt, raus ab 2017

*Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V. *
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=index
ca. 40.000
Gekündigt, raus ab 2017

*Landesfischereiverband Rheinland- Pfalz e.V.*
http://www.lfvrlp.de/
ca. 20.000
Gekündigt, raus ab 2017

*Fischer-Union-West e.V. - DAFV Landesverband Rheinland Pfalz*
ca. 3.000
Gekündigt, raus ab 2017

*ZUSAMMEN CA: 153.000*
---------------------------------------
*Raus*

*Landesfischereiverband Bayern*
http://lfvbayern.de/
ca. 130.000
Raus aus DAFV

*ZUSAMMEN CA: 130.000*
-------------------------------------------------------------------


Ich werde die Landesverbände anmailen, damit sie die Möglichkeit haben, sich zu äußern. Sollten sie meinen, man müsse sie anders eingruppieren als geschehen, machen wir das gerne und veröffentlichen auch die gerne die Begründung dazu.


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Rotbart (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Hallo, danke für die Übersicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Gerne geschehen ....

Ich denke, dass beide Thüringer Verbände und Bremen auf Grund der Geschichte eher auch zu den blind abnickenden DAFV-Hardlinern gehören, habe dazu aber keine aktuellen Infos/Berichte etc., daher als neutral eingestuft.

Unterschiedlich ist auch in vielen LV der von den Vereinen kommende Druck.

In Ex-VDSF-Vereinen ist der Beitrag für den DAFV bzw. Beitragserhöhungen schneller sichtbar, da hier LV-Beiträge inkl. BV-Beitrag zwischen 7 und 15 Euro erhoben werden, während das in Ex-DAV-Verbänden mit Poolgewässern in der Summe der Beiträge um Verein, Verband, Poolgewässer etc. eher "verschwindet".

Dementsprechend unterschiedlich wird von den Vereinen Druck auf die LV gemacht, aus dem DAFV auszutreten, oder wenigstens mal eine Leistungsbilanz des DAFV vorzulegen mit nachvollziehbaren Erfolgen und nicht nur Schönreden wie bisher..

Dass es Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium nach 3 Jahren nicht nur geschafft haben, viele Ehrenamtler und nun auch Hauptamtler zu vergraulen, sondern auch die im DAFV organisierte Angelfischerschaft zu spalten, so dass nur vielleicht ein Drittel bis bestenfalls die Hälfte der mal um 900.000 vor der Konfusion in den beiden Dachverbänden organisierten Angelfischer über bleibt, darauf kann der DAFV und sein Präsidium stolz sein....


----------



## Honeyball (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Schöne Übersicht und 6 Gäste im Thema.
Endlich hat Frau Doktor mal ein Bild davon, was sich in unserem Lande so abspielt. Bisher musste man ja vermuten, dass es an ihr vorbei ging oder sich schlichtweg nicht dafür interessiert :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Von Bremer Anglern wurde mit gemeldet, dass auch der Bremer LV strack und dumpf zum DAFV stehen stehen - es würden auch immer ordentlich Nadeln und Anerkennung vom DAFV verteilt werden.


----------



## Darket (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Super Übersicht. Mir fehlt allerdings der DAV Berlin, der ja nicht mit dem VDSF verschmolzen ist, nach meiner Kenntnis aber Mitglied im DAFV ist. Oder vertuscht ich mich da? Die Strukturen hier sind etwas unübersichtlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Ist doch auch so ein kleiner Splitterverband, oder?

Und ist im Delegiertenmaterial des DAFV gemeinsam mit den Brandenburgern angegeben und gehört für mich dann dazu, auch wenn die sonst noch extra firmieren:
LAV Brandenburg/LV Berlin


----------



## Darket (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Hat nach eigenen Angaben rund 9000 Mitglieder, also fast viermal so viele wie der VDSF und ist durch die relativ wichtigen Pachtgewässer im Zentrum und im Osten von Berlin für so ziemlich alle Angler, die ich kenne wichtig. Wer in Berlin angelt, ist da in den meisten Fällen wegen der Erlaubnisscheine de facto Mitglied  (ich auch) über pseudo-Vereine der örtlichen Angelshops. Die Mitgliederstärke ist demzufolge zwar in erster Linie eine Folge dieses Umstandes, aber da ich glaube, dass die im DAFV sind (gibt auf der herrlich altbackenen Homepage reichlich Vermischung zwischen den Begrifflichkeitrn DAV und DAFV), zahlen die ja auch Beiträge.


----------



## Darket (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Stimmt allerdings, die hängen ziemlich eng mit den Brandenburgern zusammen. Der VDSF heißt aber halt auch VDSF Berlin/Brandenburg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Der VDSF B/B ist aber beim Delegiertenmaterial des DAFV im Gegensatz zum DAV-Berlin auch extra aufgeführt.
Dazu inhaltlich zum DAFV auch etwas anders aufgestellt als die Abnicker aus Brandenburg/DAV-Berlin


----------



## Kjeld (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Der VANT Thüringen hat seit letzten Samstag einen neuen Präsidenten und man hat die Beitragserhöhung zu gunsten des Bundesverbands einfach durchgedrückt.  Neuer Präsident ist jetzt wohl eine passionierter Jäger. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Auch Karol vorher stand eigentlich knallhart zum DAFV (hat man ja auf allen VA/HV ja auch mitgekriegt).

Vom neuen hab ich nix mit gekriegt, da aber der VANT auch eher ein kleiner(er) Splitterverband und nicht so wichtig ist, hab ich da auch nicht so nachgehakt..

Von  daher :
DANKE für die Info!!!


----------



## Kjeld (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Ja der neue heißt Karsten Schmitt und ist mit 38 Jahren sicher einer der jüngsten Präsidenten eines DAFV-Landesverbandes. 

Vielleicht kommt da ja mal frischer Wind rein... Da er aber von Hr. Karol als Nachfolger vorgeschlagen wurde glaube ich nicht dran...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Gestern noch einige Anrufe zum Thema hier bekommen (einen sogar noch am Abend während Fussball! ;-(( ). 
Allerdings keine Präsis/GF, die eine Änderung der Eingruppierung ihre LV anmahnten ;-)

Leute aus der zweiten und dritten Reihe, und auch Vereinsvorsitzende und Angler...

Einer aus einem der LV, die noch fest zum DAFV stehen, hat sich bedankt, weil auf der letzten HV seines LV das auch noch alles anders dargestellt worden wäre, dass nämlich keiner gekündigt hätte.

Einer aus der zweiten Reihe (gleicher LV) meinte, es wäre schlimm zu sehen, wie es der DAFV geschafft habe, einen solchen Graben durch die organisierte Angelfischerei zu ziehen. 
Das wäre ihm so auch nicht so bewusst gewesen, wie wenig eigentlich wirklich fest zum DAFV stehen. 
Aber es würde erklären, warum auf die letzten Sitzungen (Beispiel war letzter Verbandsausschuss beim DAFV) immer weniger Landesverbände auftauchen würden, gerade immer weniger der kritischen, und wenn, dass dann oft nicht mehr der Präsi kommt, sondern bestenfalls noch der Vize. Und dass von den kritischen auch praktisch keine Wortmeldungen mehr kommen würden - man habe scheinbar schon abgeschlossen mit dem Thema DAFV..

Einer war auch aus einem kleineren LV, der mehrheitlich für die Kündigung gestimmt hatte, und meinte, er wäre trotzdem dafür, beim DAFV zu bleiben. Man habe ja die Chance, das jetzige Präsidium abzuwählen und nach Ablauf der Fristen des Fusionsvertrages mit den Einschränkungen (Geschäftsstellen etc) etwas Vernünftiges machen. 
Meine Frage, ob er wisse, wie viel Geld schon verschleudert wurde und wie viel das wird, wenn das noch 5 Jahre so weitergehen soll, konnte er aber nicht beantworten..

Es gab auch einen, der anmerkte, dass es eigentlich nur so wenige LV relevanter Größe gäbe (so um die 20) und immer was von über 40 Mitgliedsverbänden erzählt würde, hätte er so auch nicht gewusst..

Fast alle beschwerten sich aber über die schlechte Informationskette, dass beim Angler selber im Verein eh keine Infos mehr ankommen würden, und wenn, wären sie falsch, lückenhaft oder schlicht gelogen (keine Kündigungen beim DAFV)...

Interessant auch Rückmeldungen meiner Landsleute (naja, von 2en) aus B-W:
Es sind ja nur ca. die Hälfte der Vereine organisiert beim LFV. 
Sollte eine Rückkehr zum DAFV kommen und/oder eine Beitragserhöhung aus welchem Grund auch immer, würde man den LFV verlassen so schnell es geht. 
Einer (Vereinspräsi, kein kleiner Verein) will nur noch die HV abwarten, aber eigentlich so oder so gehen, da die keinerlei Leistung für die 10 Euro Beitrag sehen und nur noch weitere Risiken (DAFV-Rückkehr etc.)... 

Es freut mich, so viele Rückmeldungen auf ein angelpolitisches Thema zu erhalten - das ist leider beileibe nicht immer so!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Beweist, das Du da eine gute Aufklärungs- und Infoarbeit(trotz Sisyphuscharakter) leistest,die Desinformationspolitik des VDSF 2.0 nicht mehr so funzt wie früher und immer mehr Risse bekommt.

Kündigungen,offene Statements zur  BV Nichtarbeit,laute und ehrliche Kritik etc.

Das alles wäre vor Jahren noch undenkbar gewesen.

Beweist aber leider auch,das viele sich immer noch von Frau Dr. nebst Gefolge einiger LV blenden und 
verarxxxen lassen.


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Beweist aber leider auch,das viele sich immer noch von Frau Dr. nebst Gefolge einiger LV blenden und verarxxxen lassen.


Schlimmer.
Die jahrzehntelange Gehirnwäsche sorgt dafür, dass selbst wenn in einem LV-Präsidium Reformer landen und raus aus dem BV wollen, sie erst mal gegen die Bretter in ihrem eigenen LV bohren müssen.

Es muss parallel ein Generations- oder zumindest Meinungswechsel in den Vereinsvorständen laufen.
Und so sind letztendlich die Mitglieder gefragt, die in ihren Vereinen Dampf machen müssen, Informationen verlangen, Fragen & Ansträge stellen,...

Gerade deswegen ist die Information über dieses Board so wichtig!
Der Rest der Angelmedien versagt hier nicht nur kläglich, sie verweigern sich ganz offen diesen Themen.


----------



## gründler (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Rest der Angelmedien versagt hier nicht nur kläglich, sie verweigern sich ganz offen diesen Themen.


 
Na ja liegt wohl daran das man Geld von ihnen bekommt weil man "Werbung" etc.schaltet.

Und Kunden die Geld bringen vergrault sich niemand gerne der Selbstständig ist und mit diesem Geld rechnen muss.

Und da es Zeitschriften in Zeiten von Internetz schwerr haben setzt man sich doch nicht in die Nesseln......

|wavey:


----------



## Laichzeit (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Wäre interessant, wie viele Mitglieder jedes Jahr nur durch Austritte von Vereinen aus den LV's dem DAFV fehlen.
Der Bundesverband erreicht dadurch früher oder später die absolute Narrenfreiheit, da die Kritiker und jungen Köpfe das sinkende Schiff verlassen.


----------



## gründler (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Bundesverband erreicht dadurch früher oder später die absolute Narrenfreiheit, da die Kritiker und jungen Köpfe das sinkende Schiff verlassen.


 

Oder die jungen sind schlauer und merken das die Titanic schon Senkrecht im Wasser steht und bevor sie auseinander bricht schwimmt man schnell weg vom Kahn,damit der Sog einen selbst nicht mit runter ins nasse kalte Grab zieht. 

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> da die Kritiker und jungen Köpfe das sinkende Schiff verlassen.


Was aber die Chance ergibt, dass sich Neues entwickelt..

Ist aber ein anderes Thema....

Ursache für die Zersplitterung scheint mir zu sein, dass es (vor allem jüngere oder junggebliebene) Funktionäre, die noch selber angeln gehen und daher den Angler und das Angeln im Mittelpunkt ihrer Arbeit sehen, nicht in Massen gibt bzw. das gerade erst anfängt zu etablieren (gute Nachricht: alleine diejeingen solcher Funktionäre in heut schon verantwortlicher Position, die ich kenne und mit denen ich in Kontakt stehe, "repräsentieren" über ihre Verbände ca. 215.000 Zahler) ...

Und dass diejenigen (oft von GF getrieben, die einfach nen ruhigen, sichern Job wollen), die schon weit übers Rentenalter weg sind oder im Kopf trotz jüngeren Alters genauso viel Beton haben wie die Rollatorfahrer/innen, die das letzte Mal vor Jahren angeln waren (wenn überhaupt), die eher an Strukturen denken denn an Angler und Anglern (seeeehr beliebt, auch von GF immer wieder: Nicht die Angler sind die Mitglieder, sondern die Vereine), die sagen, Hauptsache wir haben nen Verband (für was oder warum auch immer - gilt für Bundes- wie Landesverbände) weil man sonst nicht gehört wird (wenn man nur abnickt, isses wurscht, ob man gehört wird) und dass man mehr Natur statt Angler und das Angeln schützen muss.......

Aber dazu muss ich mich mal hinsetzen und das besser auseinander klamüsern..

Aber nach vielen Kontakten seit Veröffentlichung des Threads/Artikels hier, zeichnet sich immer mehr ab, dass die Zweiteilung eben nicht mehr VDSF vs DAV ist, sondern "am Angler und Angeln orientiert" gegen "an Struktur orientiert"...

Es wird dauern, aber nicht ewig, bis auch der tumbe, stumpf zahlende, organisierte Angelfischer merkt, dass Struktur nicht alles ist und dass Erfolge nur durch Orientierung am Angler und dem Angeln erreicht werden können.

Venceremos..................


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Auf Grund der Dxxxxxxxx der Delegierten des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg, die gestern beschlossen haben, für weit über 150.000 Euro/Jahr wieder in den DAFV einzutreten (da keine Leistung für das Geld vom DAFV kommt, wirds sicherlich noch ein Pöstchen für einen B-Wler beim DAFV (Kath?) geben), habe ich natürlich umgehend im Eingangsposting hier geändert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Eher gerne raus*
> 
> *Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V.*
> http://www.asvhh.de/
> ...



Wie man aus Hamburger Vereinen hört, arbeitet der neue Vorstand konkret daran, die notwendige Satzungsänderung umzusetzen, um schnellstmöglich aus dem DAFV raus zu kommen.

Ob der neue Vorstand da kompetenter als der alte, abgewählte handeln wird, wird sich dann zeigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wie stehen die Landesverbände zum DAFV?*

Es ist zwar ein bisschen wie "Rufen im Walde", aber die "Front" der Befürworter des aktuellen DAFV unter den LV scheint immer mehr zu einer immer schneller schrumpfenden "Wagenburg" zu werden, und das obwohl die Baden-Württemberger (auch da Stichwort Honigmangel, als Schwabe schieb ichs einfach mal auf die Badenser, um besser schlafen zu zu können) gegen den Willen ihres Präsidiums den LFV zum Wiedereintritt gezwungen haben ..

Nicht nur, dass Hamburg aktuell wohl stringent an der Satzungsänderung zum Austritt arbeitet, auch wer den DAFV "arbeiten" sieht in der Praxis (wie bei der FFH-Angelverbotsgeschichte in den AWZ) scheint nicht mehr zu Begeisterungsstürmen fähig, selbst wenn man vorher den DAFV unterstützt hatte.. 

Auch die gute Arbeit vom AVN (http://www.av-nds.de/) zeigt Wirkung!
Immer mehr LV melden sich auch da, um einmal zu sehen, wie gute Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit funktioniert, die man ja so schmerzlich beim DAFV vermisst. Kooperationswünsche werden auch immer mehr, da Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Bund ja Fehlanzeige ist....

Und - aber *klar ein unbelegtes Gerücht*, auch wenn die Quellen bisher zuverlässig waren - die Ex-DAV-LV scheinen mit der Leistung des DAFV nach nun über 40 Monaten für mehr als 6 Millionen Euro auch eher unzufrieden zu sein. Man hört da aus verschiedensten Ecken immer wieder was von "den alten DAV wieder aktivieren". 
Und das, obwohl ja am Ende erst deren Umkippen nach der "Erpressung" durch Brandenburg diese DAFV-Katastrophe erst möglich machte - man scheint doch zumindest in Teilen da auch lernfähig zu sein....

Aber es gibt natürlich weiterhin auch Landesverbände alter Prägung, stumpfer Apparatschicks und Selbstverwaltungsfreunde, die treu, stumpf , kritiklos und mit "Augen zu und durch" zum DAFV stehen, auch wenns immer weniger werden und egal was ihre LV-Zahler am Ende dafür löhnen müssen:
Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems e.V.

Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V.

Landesverband Westfälischer Angelfischer e.V.

Fischereiverband Saar KöR

Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein e.V.

Landesfischereiverband Bremen e.V.
Fachverband für Castingsport Fischerei und Gewässerschutz


----------

